# 42 and just now getting it part 3! ..... well actually....



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*This blog should be titled 46 and starting to get it part 1  46 PEOPLE FOR GOD SAKES I AM 46!!! SWEET JESUS TIME GOES BY FAST

I havent been on here for a while and I see when I last left I was 42 and starting to get used to my oldest leaving the nest and deciding what I should do for the next chapter of my life. Well for those of you who know me or have been keeping up with me you know that I figured out what I wanted to do! I decided to go back to school and finish my degree and guess what? I went back to school and finished my degree and now I am a fifth grade school teacher!!!
Ive always worked in schools sometimes in the classroom, for a while was a preschool teacher, and also worked with testing and in the guidance department but a part of me always knew I was going to be in my own classroom one day. 

Well I woke up one day and said todays the day. I finished my degree in a year and got a job a few months later. Last August was my first official fifth grade teaching job and I LOVED IT!
Its where I always knew id end up I just needed the courage and the time to finally go back. Well soon I realized the time was never going to be there unless I pushed myself sooooooooo for one whole year I worked from 7:40 - 4:00 in my guidance testing job, then went to school from 5:00-10:00 came home and did homework and wrote papers til 2:00 a.m. then got up at 6:00 the next day and did it all over again and while my @$$ was tired it was worth every second of lost sleep!
I still am refinishing furniture and gardening and this year my second son will be leaving us to go to college....FULL ACADEMIC RIDE!!! WHOOT WHOOT! While I still see them all the time I am enjoying my time with hubby and my new career. 

So I am 46 now and loving my life, my marriage, my fabulous boys, my new career, heck Im even loving my 46 year old body LOL Seems the older I get the happier I am with myself. I even decided to post a pic in the What do haunters look like thread  
Soooo thats it ...I just wanted to share with anyone on here that it is NEVER too late to do what you want in life. I actually waited a long time to do this but for good reason. I chose to work at a job that allowed me to go to every single one of my sons events whether it be music or water polo and I dont regret any of it. I am thrilled to be able to say I was able to go to each and every event! Those are days you cant get back and even at 18 they are still looking in the audience for me LOL

So this was a post to encourage everyone out there to move towards the next chapter in their life and do it head on and with no safety net. Thats the way to go. When I started back at school I was scared out of my mind and within the first five minutes I was like what the hell am I doing here I am TOO old for this, but 10 minutes later I was I GOT THIS! LOL

So people where will your road take you next, there is so much out there who knows where you will end up? All I can say is and not to sound too NIKE ish.... JUST DO IT!*


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

46 and still in school... Working on Masters in Social work... got 2 more years to go..


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Well that is WONDERFUL! you go girl!!!! I know you know this already but it is definitely worth it. Isnt school so much more fun at our age than it was when we were younger *


----------



## wAkethedeAd (Apr 13, 2009)

Dang.. u should be a motivational speaker cuz that just pumped me up. Not sure what I'll do but damn it I'm gonna do it.. maybe I'll make some coffee. That'll be a good start.. Seriously, congratulations. That's amazing what u decided to do and what all you've done.. ur post is pretty inspiring. Thank you.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks wAkethedead I really appreciate it. It was not easy..not gonna lie...but i was determined and am so happy I did. Enjoy that coffee and I cant wait to hear what you do next *


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I totally agree with WakeTheDead....just inspiring!!!!! Congratulations on your new career and your amazing family...I'm so happy for you


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow! You said it Spookie! Rock On! It is so true, the older women get -- the happier we are, we just get over all the drama and finally start putting ourselves 1st! Thanks for the great, inspirational post, now if I could just decide if I want to go into business with my son or start a non-profit with my best friend. Wish there was a giant Halloween Company that would employ me to do just about anything for them, that would be cool!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks Pumpkinpie I really appreciate it and I couldnt be happier right now!

kathy2008 thank you as well and please let us know what you decide to do whether you go with your son or your friend. Maybe your son and you and your friend could open up that Halloween Company now wouldnt that be awesome  ITs a great time in my life right now and something tells me yours as well. Good luck with your decision and please dont forget to let us know which way you went*


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

spookilicious, so glad u have that attitude. age is just a number if u stay healthy!!! im 49 with a 10 year old. he started 5th grade this year. having the time of my life!!!!


----------

